# Rush Run



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Thinking about hitting these grounds for some pheasant and quail once the season arrives. Does anybody know of any release dates, if at all? Are they controlled/drawn winner hunts? If so when and where do they do this? Would love to clean up a day after a controlled hunt if birds are released. 

And most importantly, where would be a good place for public access and some success? 

Uncle has a well experienced german shorthair who loves to hunt. He is a riot to watch and he is very very good. Would love to get him out and put some birds in front of his nose. He will find them if they are there without a doubt in my mind.

Please help me out.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

The number of pheasants released will depend upon numbers available. Releases are scheduled during the pheasant season for opening day, the second Saturday, and Thanksgiving Day.


----------

